# note taking



## cookinggood (Jul 2, 2011)

i was never good at taking notes, what should i focus on when im taking notes during the culinary foundation 1,2,3?

and what are some extra advice from the culinary experts that i can take in before starting school?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Practise and learn to take good notes before getting to school. Focus on the why and how things work.


----------



## rgm2 (May 28, 2011)

I would focus more on listening and understanding than note taking. If notes are needed.... take them in the book you are learning from. Hi-lighters are your friends. Margins are your friends. Voice recorders are your friends(if you are using a recorder, write down the time that the important thing was said in your margin so you can play it back later). Anything that will allow you to spend more time listening and asking questions to get a better understanding of the concepts is what you need to do. If you are not used to it and you are trying to take notes you might miss some very important points being taught. If you hear the instructor repeat something they have already said... write it down in the margin, or hi-light and star/underline it in your book.

More tips that helped my ADD and dyslexic ass make it through school...

Sit in the front row where you do not have the distractions of someone ephing off in class.
Listen more than you talk, I repeat... LISTEN MORE THAN YOU TALK!!!
Think about your questions before you ask them. They say there is no such thing as a stupid question... not ephin true.
Problem solving is your best asset in this industry. You are either a problem solver or a problem creator. It is up to you to decide where you fit. If you have food going bad you can either make some kind of special that uses them or you can throw them away and have it hit your food cost. Problem solving makes you money every step of the way.
Try and find ways to reinforce your lessons as often as possible.
Take a leadership role in your class. Hold study groups, personally help the student(s) struggling the most in your classes.
And for God's sake... remember that people with Cs get the same ephin diploma people with As get. Would you rather have a doctor that was top of their class or one that barely passed? Sometimes the ones that barely made it are better... but not often in my experience. Take this chit seriously. You will be representing all of us once you get out.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Confusius say """ One who talks repeats what he already knows.. One who listens learns."""


----------



## blwilson2039 (Aug 26, 2010)

Like any school, you should take notes on anything that seems important to you. But if you're really into the culinary scene, you'll more than likely pay close attention and that's the best way to learn. Your instructors will no doubt hand out a syllabus and that's always a good indication of what you should be centering on. Just work hard at it.


----------

